# New Member



## Liz1972 (Mar 8, 2020)

Married 25 yrs. We have 6 kids.. 2 of the kids are adults and the other 4 are still in school. Just looking for advice..


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey Liz -- welcome. There are a ton of good people here who can chime in!
Post when you can...


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Liz1972 said:


> Married 25 yrs. We have 6 kids.. 2 of the kids are adults and the other 4 are still in school. Just looking for advice..


You're in the right place. Be prepared for very honest answers mostly from people who have been there and done that, but they care enough to share their experiences with you to try to help.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi, @Liz1972 and welcome.


----------

